
Sorting algorithms demonstrated with Hungarian folk dance - jaybol
http://flowingdata.com/2011/04/14/sorting-algorithms-demonstrated-with-hungarian-folk-dance/
======
gaius
I have friends in Romania, I showed them this and they assure me that this is
how CS is taught there. What a country!

------
nickik
Omg, i just used O(n^2) time to watch that. Why could they do quick or
mergesort.

(Parallel Mergesort as a dance would be pretty cool!)

~~~
petewailes
You win my Comment of the Day award

~~~
est
five days ago

<http://programming.reddit.com/comments/glgrm/_/c1ofufz>

~~~
nickik
You got me, but the paralllel merge sort was my idea.

Edit: Damn somebody on reddit said that too but i didn't read it there.

------
bromley
I was thinking how painfully slow it was, until I remembered the adage: "make
it work, then make it elegant, then make it fast."

It works, and it is certainly elegant.

------
BasDirks
Fantastic, without taking away from the beauty of the performances: this is
like Sesame Street for hackers!

------
dominis
BTW, is there any Hungarian folks here?

~~~
asrk
Yes, but not living there.

~~~
riffraff
neat, I'm not hungarian but I live in budapest :)

------
kazuya
I expected something like Algorithm March
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algorithm_March>), but this is far more...
algorithmic.

------
leoc
I _knew_ Stallman was up to something.

